# Samsung Smart Watch



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23961692

Wow, looks shite


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 4, 2013)

Chunky and costs $300....


----------



## magneze (Sep 4, 2013)

Watches? How very 20th century.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 4, 2013)

magneze said:


> Watches? How very 20th century.



Heh yeah but if they get the battery life right and it's actually smart they could make a real come back...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 4, 2013)

I reckon it looks pretty cool.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

We already have a big thread on this.

<pogo>

Right here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...alaxy-watch-and-apple-iwatch-products.306355/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> I reckon it looks pretty cool.



Heh you're like a gadget magpie.


----------

